# The Official Belated Happy Birthday To Wurger Thread



## Maximowitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok guys..... guess what we forgot? 

We must make up for this terrible error! It may be that he has now reached an age where he'd prefer to ignore birthdays, but this is no excuse.

Happy Birthday Mate! (Retroactive)

And a happy birthday from Kelly too!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2011)

How come I missed this one?! A very Happy Birthday Wojtek my friend - I'll sink a couple or three pints and maybe some 'T Stoff' for you tonight !!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy birthday, Wojtek! I hope it was a great one.


----------



## magnu (Apr 14, 2011)

A belated Happy Birthday Wojtek Hope you had a good one or several even


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2011)

From me too. All the best Wojtek!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw man....how did this one slip by us????

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY WOJTEK..!!!

hope it was a good one my friend!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

How come we all missed this one. Happy belated birthday my friend, if it wasn't so late in the night I'd sup a wine or two



in your honour, but sadly the bottle is already empty. Hope you had a good one Wojetk.


----------



## imalko (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Wojtek. Best wishes my friend.


----------



## woljags (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry to have missed it, a very happy belated birthday wish to you


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2011)

very happy birthday Wojtek, even if its a bite late !


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2011)

And a happy belated from me too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang...we did completely miss this! 

Hope you had the best Birthday ever!


----------



## javlin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Guys he was off the reservation for a couple of days.I think he found a Kelly Brock to celebrate that B-day with.Happy B-day thier Wojtek  Cheers


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2011)

Wurger, same here, a very happy birthday to you, all the best and sorry to have missed the actual day, but I don't see you on the calender anywhere


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh the embarrassment and shame!  Happy Belated Birthday my dear old friend and many, many more to follow! Hope that you had a great one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2011)

Strewth mate, feel really bad about letting this one slip by. No excuse

Hope it was a good one for you


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

Gentelmen, thank you all of you for these nice wishes sincerely. I spent that day at work. I can say it's my military tradition. Fortunately it was an easy shift.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 14, 2011)

We won't miss the next one. I'm starting the thread tomorrow!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Pal. I can make it sticky....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wojtek!

OK, who's in charge of not missing birthdays? 

To you.........



TO


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Mate.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Apr 14, 2011)

HB!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy birthday, bro!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't remember seeing it on the calender, will have to check it out. HAPPY BIRTHDAY somewhat late. (sorry)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2011)

*Happie Burfdae Wojtek!!*


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 15, 2011)

Spóźnione wszystkiego najlepszego, Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you Guys. Especially Maria for the nice attachment.


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn, knew it was coming up, but too sidetracked to check the date...
A very late but HAPPY birthday my friend!!!

Evan


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you Evan.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 15, 2011)

I had THREE nice attachments!! - - - You just like Maria BEST


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not surprised -have you seen Maria?!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually no, but I see me every morning so all directions are up from there


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ostatni będą pierwszymi- a więc jako ostatni w kolejce składam Ci najserdeczniejsze życzenia 100+ lat no i sklejenia wszystkich modeli! STO LAT WOJTEK!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

Serdeczni diękuję Dominiku.. Twoja wizyta była super prezentem. Szkoda tylko że tak krótko.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2011)

Mike, looking at the mug shot I'm not sure if I want to be ridden by the bear or ....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 15, 2011)

Considering how late this thread was, it's doing quite well. Popular chap, this Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2011)

OOOOps Very Happy belated Birthday.....................


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Mate.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2011)

Wurger, the plastic surgery went well did it not!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha ...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday.







Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2011)

THX WC.


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Wheels, my birthday is...


----------

